

How to build a Flash Actionscript 3.0 Videoplayer - johntriggerman
http://www.thetechlabs.com/tutorials/audionvideo/how-to-build-a-as3-videoplayer/

======
mattyb
And the sequel:

[http://www.thetechlabs.com/tutorials/xml/expanding-the-
as3-v...](http://www.thetechlabs.com/tutorials/xml/expanding-the-
as3-videoplayer/)

